# Throw them bullies up



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

I know there are pics or fav bullies and random pics or our pet. i want everyone who has a bully to post em up. 
Heres my lil girl Kalypso 9 days shy of 16 months on


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre Dogg going on 4 yrs old this June.. 70 RE/30 Gaff


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a few but here are some.
Zeke








Pep








creepy crush








luna








cali


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

Beautiful dogs. where them miagi, dax and cashpot pups at? lol jk. But really great lookin dogs u hv guys. ne more on tha board?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nah there are more bullys on here, they just might not be on much .


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko could be considered a Bully I guess although he is paperless. His appearance and temperment is more Bully I think.


----------



## Blancopits (Mar 30, 2012)

My two bullies


----------



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

My bully.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful looking bully's guys!


----------



## BrokenDiamonds (Mar 1, 2012)

Well...he's half bully so that counts!


----------



## jpetrilla (Nov 6, 2010)

*Sonatra*

Here's my bully Sonny. He's 1 1/2 years old and around 85lbs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful bullies right there! Thanks for sharing everyone. Jpetrilla your Sonny looks very similar to my lil APBT bitch, just look at my signature!


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

china at 5 months


----------



## integra8400 (Aug 8, 2008)

My little love almost 4 months


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

mrshiftykey said:


> china at 5 months


reminds me of a XL breed... nice none the less though...


----------

